# Storm. Great news!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

The most beautiful foster pup in the world! As many of you remember, Storm is my second foster. When she came into rescue we knew she had had seizures and possible liver issues (shunt) because her bile acid testing was high. Well, after much research, she is on a semi-homemade diet that I love so much that I have my Lily and Audrey on it. Her repeat bile acid testing was NORMAL! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:
This diet is a bit complex but I think it is the best, it incorporates everything I believe a diet for dogs should. My Audrey's hard to combat tear staining has even improved drastically on it. Formally, the girls were on a raw diet (Darwins) which they still are on with extra goodies added. 
Little Stormy is a heart breaker, she is going to be VERY hard to give up. She still has seizures as we found out when I titrated her off the Phenobarbitol but she is seizure free on a very small dose, about 3/4 of the recommended dose for her weight (the lesser the better in this case). Everybody got groomed today, take a look at my little sweetie. Don't you just want to die! She is about 6 months old and will be spayed in a few weeks now that we have the liver issues resolved.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she is a heartbreaker, isn't she? What a precious, precious baby. I know someone extremely special will come along and welcome her into her forever home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Gigi, look at little Stormy.:wub::wub: ( I imported her and put her right side up. Hope you don't mind). I remember when you got her and how much we hoped that she would make it. What great news about her BAT numbers. I can easily imagine someone taking in that little doll forever. I can only imagine how hard it will be to give her up but then again, it means room for one more. You've done an amazing job with her. She's gorgeous. :thumbsup: Would love to know more about her diet too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful news! And what a little beauty! :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, Gigi, look at little Stormy.:wub::wub: ( I imported her and put her right side up. Hope you don't mind). I remember when you got her and how much we hoped that she would make it. What great news about her BAT numbers. I can easily imagine someone taking in that little doll forever. I can only imagine how hard it will be to give her up but then again, it means room for one more. You've done an amazing job with her. She's gorgeous. :thumbsup: Would love to know more about her diet too.


Oh Susan, thank you! I posted quickly and never previewed, LOL. Lynda often helps me with this too. 
It is going to be VERY HARD adopting her out. Tom, the hubs, is totally in love with her and occasionally talks about having three and fostering a fourth. Then we bang our head together and say 'are we crazy!', but she is SUCH a love. She has gained weight, TG, and now is very healthy. She barely weighed 4 pounds when we got her and now 4lb 10oz :chili:
The diet is as follows:

Darwins raw buffalo
veggie mix of organic zucchini, celery, and kale (I blend it into a slurry)
blue green algae
milk thistle
Kefir or Yogurt (I make at home from organic milk)
Organic coconut oil

In the a.m. I add fruit, in the p.m., I add sweet potato or potato.

The resulting mixture is neutral or slightly basic in ph which is important. It is also slightly lower in animal protein. The milk thistle protects the liver (good for Storm because she is on Phenobarbitol).

Thank you for all the support guys!

GG


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She is such a cutie!! Doesn't even look real!!! I'd keep her!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She. Is. Precious. I'd have a really, really hard time letting someone else adopt her. I'm so happy to hear she's do well. Gigi, you are an amazing woman!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

She's adorable. It's amazing how well she is doing with your TLC. I think I'd have to greatly consider keeping her if I was you, you can do three!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- this is such wonderful news. :chili::chili: I remember when she was rescued and we were so worried that she might not make it. Just look at her now.:wub::wub:

It's wonderful to hear about her progress -- especially that her BAT was in the normal range and that you've been able to really lower the dosage for her seizures. :aktion033::aktion033:

I doubt that I would be able to give this one up. She's such a little doll baby. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Stormy is a KEEPER for sure. No one knows her now better than you, both you and your hubby love her plus she is sooooooooo adorable. Love her enormous, beautiful eyes!!!!!! You have worked wonders with her and look at the gorgeous baby she turned out to be :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwwww...she is adorable. What a difference TLC can do!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I know that they are all special but I don't know how you will be able to give her up, especially since hubby loves her too. What a little doll! so happy to see her well and enjoying life.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's the hardest thing about being a foster--falling in love with the little one you have helped to overcome so many problems, and then helping her find the best possible home with someone else--so that you can open your home to another dog in need. :wub:

Let's tell all our friends and acquaintances about the wonderful dogs they might be able to adopt through the American Maltese Rescue--http://www.americanmalteserescue.org/ 

(which is now 501(c)(3), Edie says, even though the website hasn't been updated)


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, Thanks so much for all you have done for this very sweet girl. Remember IF you decide to adopt her, you still have to have room for one more (foster).LOL I would hate to lose you as a foster home, you take wonderful care of them,
The website is being updated as I write. We had to do a lot of changing and that's never easy. PayPal had to be changed etc. so I hope the updated AMA Website will be up soon. Hugs ,Edie


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, Gigi! Look at how gorgeous she is! I think she looks like a cut-down show dog...her face is beautiful! You are going to have such a hard time giving her up. She must be a total sweetheart! That is great news that her bile results were normal. It's wonderful she is able to be on such a low dose of meds for her seizures, in case down the road they need to be increased. Thank you for fostering her and taking such good care of her.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

mss said:


> That's the hardest thing about being a foster--falling in love with the little one you have helped to overcome so many problems, and then helping her find the best possible home with someone else--so that you can open your home to another dog in need. :wub:
> 
> Let's tell all our friends and acquaintances about the wonderful dogs they might be able to adopt through the American Maltese Rescue--http://www.americanmalteserescue.org/
> 
> (which is now 501(c)(3), Edie says, even though the website hasn't been updated)



We keep trying to keep our eyes on the goal. I keep reminding myself that as much as I love first foster fluff, Loxley, it felt SO good to find him his forever family. And that feeling grows every time I get updates, he is so very loved. BTW, Lox is coming over tomorrow for a play date! I'll take pics of all 4 pups playing & post them. As for our little Stormy, I will approve nothing but the PERFECT home for her, I'm going to be extra picky. She deserves it.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing news, Gigi. You are the best. If you need a little break from Stormie, you know where I am... gimme gimme!!! Love the sound of the diet you have her on - can you email it to me when you get time in a little more detail? I have a senior with a sludgy gall bladder and this may really help her. Bron
Can't thank you enough for what you have done for this little girl. You stepped up when there was no one else. Love Bron.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful baby Gigi---lucky she found you. There really are maltese angels watching out for their own!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh such a precious little one! I look forward to hearing how much stronger she is getting and (eventually) finding her forever home. Someone is going to be VERY lucky to have her in their family ♥.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know..........I think she's already in the perfect home.....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I don't know..........I think she's already in the perfect home.....



me too :wub:


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Stormy is one beautiful little girl.


----------

